# Crack on Lower End



## Glock2710 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I take my boat out of the ramp today and am going around doing all me checks and I notice something strange.  When I look closer I see a huge crack on the lower end.   I didn't hit anything, because I only trolled or idled around this morning, in deep water at that?  I can not figure out what has happened. It looks like something blew it out from the inside.  I don't know if it can be repaired or if I will have to get a new housing or complete lower unit.  It is a 2002 50hp Honda 4 stroke and is running fine.  Has anybody ever seen something simillar?   Any suggestions on who can repair/ replace?  I am in Winter Haven and on a very fixed budget........ :'(  Here are some pictures of the ominous crack.

Jimmy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You've had that crack for a long time. You just never noticed it.
The visible corrosion blistering under the paint shows the crack pattern.
Salt water, dissimilar metals, heat and vibrations all contributed to the failure.
I'd replace the entire lower unit.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

that picture doesnt look good, dont think its possible to get a reliable repair with a crack like that, prepare yourself for a new casing at the very least and possibly a whole new l.u. depending on the extent of the wear on other parts, i agree with brett that it looks like its been like that for a while


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replys guys. I aquired the boat a few months ago and never noticed anything, I guess it finally gave out. I had a feeling I would need to replace the entire lower unit. Any recommendations on where to get one reasonably priced if there is such a thing?

Jimmy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like you're going to have to go price hunting.
Start with your local dealer for the part number and price quote,
then search the web for lower unit rebuilders/exchange
and marine salvage yards. Good luck.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

you might not be in as bad a shape as it looks... Find an outfit that works on Honda gear and have them evaluate it. The interesting thing will be a pressure test to see if the gearcase (the portion that holds the all important gear oil) is still intact. That will determine whether a repair is possible or even desirable. A quick check you can do before heading to the shop is to crack the lower oil screw enough to allow the oil to seep out a bit. If the fluide looks milky or like a milkshake... your gear case has failed and you're looking at a complete rebuild or replacement. If the oil is good then a repair might be possible. Post up what you find. Lower units are available, both new and used, so a straight replacement is a very good option - if you can afford it....


----------

